# New to the forum . Question on best CC semi auto



## financeman (Jan 8, 2009)

I am new to the forum and have always been a big gun lover but have never been able to afford many guns. I have always gone to the range with my faithfull 38 special Smith and Wesson. I am now able to start my gun collection and am looking for a quality CC hand gun. Any imput and help would be appreciated. :beer:


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Personally I carry a Springfield XD40 service model. Its pretty accurate and after about 1000 rounds haven't had any problems with it, not even a jam. Of all the guns I tried, it fit me best although its a bit large to conceal well for many people. Other good choices are Glock, Sig, and Kahr. If you are most familiar with wheel guns, you might want to stick with that style, i've shot very few so can't help much there. The best thing to do is find a range that rents them and try as many models as you can. You need one you shoot well and are comfortable with. With a CC handgun, the choice you make might save your life one day.


----------

